# Anker auf lokale Dateien



## danza (24. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe hier internes Intranet und möchte gerne auf Dateien auf meinen Samba server linken.


```
<a href="file://///192.168.1.5/Ordner/bla.txt">Datei</a>
```

Der Code Funktioniert im Internet Explorer, der Firefox tut gar nichts, wenn ich den Link kopiere und in die Adresse Zeile einfügen zeigt er die Datei im Firefox an.

Nach längeren googlen habe ich heraus gefunden, dass das ein Sicherheits feature vom FF(Firefox) sein soll.

Weiß einer was man da machen kann, bzw. es abschalten kann?


----------



## Maik (24. August 2009)

Hi,

versuch's mal mit dem "Hypertext Transfer Protocol":

```
<a href="http://192.168.1.5/Ordner/bla.txt">Datei</a>
```


mfg Maik


----------



## danza (24. August 2009)

Das würde vorrausetzen, das die Datei per HTTP erreichbar ist, sie ist aber nur per SMB(Samba Server) erreichbar.


----------

